# How do you print on fake leather (wheel cover)



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Good morning
What is needed to print on fake leather???

Thank you
Teresa


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

Teresa-

i'm not exactly sure but i will suggest a phone call to your ink supplier. they know what inks are used for certain applications and would be able to reccomend an ink for that particular need. If you don't have a "supplier," i'd try to find one with great customer service in your area. 

derek


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks
I will let them know. It was for a friend of mine.

Thanks


----------



## deadheart (Apr 12, 2008)

Is there heavy grain (emboss) on the cover. If not you should be able to use any brand ink. The only problem is UV and Weather resisitant. You may wnat to look into a clear sealant/coating to spray on top of the print after it cures.
Hope this helps.
deadheart


----------

